# I forgive you...



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

On today, October 27th... National Forgiveness Day. I forgive you man!










9405 5036 9930 0184 4693 95


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Ummmmm..... Wow, okay!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

This could be interesting!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

We Squids have been around for over a year, righting wrongs, toppling dictatorial tyrants, and fighting for the people. In our revolutionary fight against the bullies of Puff, we have, at times, been stabbed in the back. We have been betrayed. We have been deserted. 

We have thought at times of seeking revenge against those who would betray our cause. 

But today is a special day. Today, October 27, is National Forgiveness Day. 

So in honor of this great day, we announce the full pardon and forgiveness against those who would and have stabbed us in the back. 


9400 1096 9993 8229 5916 72
9400 1096 9993 8229 5871 32
9400 1096 9993 9213 4909 33

Suck on those, muthas!!!


Oops... wait... I mean... "I forgive you!"


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Be careful guys, last time David gave me a hug he took my wallett and watch. Also when he hugged me something big poked me in my thigh and when I asked him if he was carrying a gun or if he was happy to see me he said "Thats no steel gun my friend"


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Be careful guys, last time David gave me a hug he took my wallett and watch. Also when he hugged me something big poked me in my thigh and when I asked him if he was carrying a gun or if he was happy to see me he said "Thats no steel gun my friend"


What can I say, if I'm going to make physical contact I go all out and make it an experience worth remembering.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Whats goin on? Broke back squids???


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

You squids are fricking lokoooooooo!!

And to think I hired your loudmouth Canadian Squid as my attorney!!

Subscribing ....

opcorn:


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Forgiveness???

I thought this was punishment!

0311 0820 0002 2500 8606


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Subscribed for destruction observation


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

atllogix said:


> Forgiveness???
> 
> I thought this was punishment!


Me too! Ah well... Forgiveness it is!

0312 1430 0003 0808 7593


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Wanton destruction masquerading as forgiveness? What could be better? I was hoping for a good show today...

opcorn:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Silly squids...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

*"Forgive your enemies, but never forget their names." - John F. Kennedy*

9405 5036 9930 0184 5205 22


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Uh huh..

I guess in honor of said day, I'll forgive David for stuff.

Will be interesting to see just what actually hits someone..


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

johnmoss said:


>


 Epic


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

That drawing is so full of win.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

johnmoss said:


>


bwahaha. Ohh God, I love it!


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

johnmoss said:


>


ound:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

johnmoss said:


>


Squidy go boom boom on da floor.....Squidy go boom boom on da floor.....
Next time Squidy will go DOWN round and round da toilet......

:biglaugh:

Sorry thinking of anamaniacs!!! Lol


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

are you seeing what I'm seeing Dan?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> What can I say, if I'm going to make physical contact I go all out and make it an experience worth remembering.


The problem is I don't remember anything after you gave me that drink......


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

skfr518 said:


> The problem is I don't remember anything after you gave me that drink......


It's ok, he's a doctor. Technically, he did no harm...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok...so I mailed my special forgiveness package on Friday but I can't find my little green slip of paper...it will arrive on Monday and __________ will be absolved of his sins...

I can forgive, but I will NEVER forget!

Boom MUTHA-FOOKKKKAH!!!


The SQUIDS is the rulahz...everyone else be tha droolahz!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Jason thank you for that extraordinary display of poetic abilities, for future reference please do not use the ebonics dictionary 

Derek if he was truly a doctor he would have been able to explain why my backside hurt so bad when I woke up, but when I asked him he ignored my questions and walked away....then turned around and said "good game"


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Jason thank you for that extraordinary display of poetic abilities, for future reference please do not use the ebonics dictionary
> 
> Derek if he was truly a doctor he would have been able to explain why my backside hurt so bad when I woke up, but when I asked him he ignored my questions and walked away....then turned around and said "good game"


Dr. David Jellyfinger, esq.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Damn it Brad, you told me you wouldn't tell anyone if you woke up with a sore backside!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Damn it Brad, you told me you wouldn't tell anyone if you woke up with a sore backside!


Chica chica bow wow......bromance puff style.

:biglaugh:


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Is anyone else getting a feeling of double speak? David the two tongued? Says he forgives and then goes and does something like this?


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes Jordan I agree, thank you! David you suck!  but secretly I still love you....wait.....uhhhh I mean uhhhh I gotta go my mom is calling me


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Looks like I'm gonna be a little late to this party but I too will forgive the sins of others.

But it may have to wait until monday...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Why, Bradley...dost thou find mine slang offensive...mayhap I should drop my gauntlet upon the earth so this can be settled as is befitting of...ehem...gentle folk...









LOL!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Packerjh said:


> ...as is befitting of...ehem...gentle folk...


Jason, Brad was pretty clear, he doesn't like it gentle. Or at least, that's not the impression he gave David...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, is it just me or are Squid threads about as interesting as goin' on a date with a chick that takes a Purity Pledge?"

Herfabomber: "pretty much...and what's all this crap about Forgiveness?...everyone knows that Revenge is much sweeter"

Pinhead Jr.: "well, if they have any Class whatsoever, they'll forgive everyone on Puff for this thread...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh, come on Junior. How often am I gonna get to role play as Torquemada? Fire, fire, fire! It's a twisted way to forgive but you know....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, is it just me or are Squid threads about as interesting as goin' on a date with a chick that takes a Purity Pledge?"
> 
> Herfabomber: "pretty much...and what's all this crap about Forgiveness?...everyone knows that Revenge is much sweeter"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "well, if they have any Class whatsoever, they'll forgive everyone on Puff for this thread...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


Hmmm... 'tis true. Revenge is so much sweeter...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> You squids are fricking lokoooooooo!!
> 
> And to think I hired your loudmouth Canadian Squid as my attorney!!
> 
> ...


Speaking of which, my package shipped out Friday (No magic DC number)!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, is it just me or are Squid threads about as interesting as goin' on a date with a chick that takes a Purity Pledge?"
> 
> Herfabomber: "pretty much...and what's all this crap about Forgiveness?...everyone knows that Revenge is much sweeter"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "well, if they have any Class whatsoever, they'll forgive everyone on Puff for this thread...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


easy for you to say, you were the co-conspirator who recruited a couple of squids to the LOB just after the very first" national squid" bombing......and you picked some great BOTL's if I do say so myself! :smile:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Speaking of which, my package shipped out Friday (No magic DC number)!!!


Do I need to fire my loudmouth French Canadian attorney??!!!! Hmmmmm????


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Forgiveness or revenge. it's still a squid attack. how bad can it be


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> easy for you to say, you were the co-conspirator who recruited a couple of squids to the LOB just after the very first" national squid" bombing......and you picked some great BOTL's if I do say so myself! :smile:


you weren't recruited, Sweaterboy..you were rescued from the mind-numbing do-goodliness that is Squiddom.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

skfr518 said:


> David you suck!  but secretly I still love you


Isn't that _why_ you love him? :drum: :biglaugh:

Frick.. wait.. I'm supposed to defend _him_ and make fun of _you_... darn it, I _always_ get orders confused...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

And I thought he loved him because he is a butt dryer...


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Subbed. I wanna see who's face Dave bro hugs... or mounts.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I bet you do, Matt. I bet you do...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Someone is seriously going to get taken out.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I bet you do, Matt. I bet you do...


I don't think I like your tone sir!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

oye vei :kev:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> *"Forgive your enemies, but never forget their names." - John F. Kennedy*
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0184 5205 22


Really?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Looks like really to me.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, I've never seen a DC lie, Brad.


Wait, yes I have. But in Josh's bomb's case... really.


On a semi-related note, the first of my three is out for delivery!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

So this is how you want to play it? Ok, I wish you luck


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

skfr518 said:


> So this is how you want to play it? Ok, I wish you luck


Wish Josh luck. I'm leaving you alone!










Dang...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Really?


Really what? :dunno: :lol:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

sigh......this is going to be a painful day isnt it?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> sigh......this is going to be a painful day isnt it?


You never know. With a Saturday launch date we might be seeing Tuesday and Wednesday boxes. And then you have the Canadian, who knows when that will land, and Atllogix.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> sigh......this is going to be a painful day isnt it?


:target:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> sigh......this is going to be a painful day isnt it?


If you have something from Josh incoming, then yes it will be


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

time go hide......

Out for Delivery
October 29, 2012, 9:09 am
GRAHAM, WA 98338 
Expected Delivery By:
October 29, 2012 
Delivery Confirmation™


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

skfr518 said:


> sigh......this is going to be a painful day isnt it?


Well, not like the time you had drinks with David, but yeah... I'd anticipate a little discomfort...


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks for flashbacks Derek, now I am gonna nightmares for another month. My wife pulled me aside one day after our camping trip and asked if everything was ok. I said I was fine but asked her why she would be concerned. She said I was screaming in the middle of the night and yelling "David NO! Please stop! That's my bathing suit area!"


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

PAUSE....

You didn't say "No ****"

.... just saying.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Everything I (David_ESM) have stated in this thread is to be assumed as having been immediately followed by the phrase "no ****". Not that there is anything wrong with that. /Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

No ****!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

you guys do know this thread is in the public forum right? I mean, are you sure you didn't mean to post this in the sqiddy meeting room?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The "sqiddy meeting room" is just as much fun as this.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

The first report is in.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/318316-national-forgiveness-day.html


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> The "sqiddy meeting room" is just as much fun as this.


I guess Pete was right, rescue was a more appropriate description than recruit :biglaugh:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> The first report is in.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/318316-national-forgiveness-day.html


how'd i miss this thread?


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/318339-really-why-i-didnt-do-anything-deserve.html

New landing


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Lazy good for nothing postal workers. Dropped my bomb off Saturday at the post office while they were still working. Looks like it didn't get processed until last nights group.

Didn't get it out in Saturday nights group or Monday mornings group... Rabble! Anyways, close enough that hopefully it might still get there tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's another one...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ack-v-i-p-mission-safe-sound-than-boooom.html


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

And another....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/318376-forgiven.html


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

My forgiveness spread itself all over someones mailbox and I wanted to share a little part of a text I received, "You can have a bro hug ANYTIME! "

Blossoming bromance? Stay tuned. 









No ****.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ lol.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

My sincere apologies to David for being late, he had to remind me that he sent this too me, and that means I did not show proper appreciation within a good amount of time. David you are a good friend of mine and I hope you can forgive me for my tardiness. Nothing can take away from the incredible package you sent. These sticks all speak for themselves. I thank you for such a wonderful gift.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice! Enjoy, Brad and good luck with your new bromance! :lol:


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, I am slow

9405 5036 9930 0196 5009 18


----------

